# Habano recommendations?



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm taking a trip and would like to sample a few cubans. Only Habano's I've tried were a box of Punch Coronations I picked up a few years back. Not impressed, still have a few left. I prefer a smoother, more flavorful cigar like the CAO Brazilia, my favorite cigar to date. Any recommendations for some Habanas that are flavorful, but smooth?


----------



## Bman (Jun 10, 2003)

Maybe I would try a H. Upman Mag 46, Smooth and nice flavors... even young... I have some Mar 04's that are smoking nicely...They should be easy enough to find. Bman :w :w


----------



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

Mild and Smooth: Hoyo Epic 2, El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme
Medium: Mag46, Ramon Allones Spec. Sel., Juan Lopes Selection 2

Enjoy! Let me know what you think if u try any of them


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I hate to beat a dead horse, but don't forget the Party Short. Flavorful and very smooth in my opinion.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Epicure #2 (really flavourfull -mild to medium depending on tastes)
partagas short (allways have in humidor) sold a box of these to a buddy, they lasted him a month. :w I had one today - inbetween mud volleyball games 

Cohiba siglo I (yeah baby ! this will wake dormant taste buds up  )

I think most cubans are smooth, they can really ratchet the strength up with out becomming harsh.

Where are you going ? If your are going to the islands, remember to go only to a La Casa Del Habanos. That way you will know you are getting the real deal. (hopefully anyways)


----------



## jerdog (Jul 29, 2004)

montecristo no.4 is always a great little cigar, and smooth at that. hope this helps


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> I'm taking a trip and would like to sample a few cubans. Only Habano's I've tried were a box of Punch Coronations I picked up a few years back. Not impressed, still have a few left. I prefer a smoother, more flavorful cigar like the CAO Brazilia, my favorite cigar to date. Any recommendations for some Habanas that are flavorful, but smooth?


I personally think the Diplimatico line, particularly the #2, would suit your tastes that you described above. I love this line of cigar!


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

Favorites, based on my limited experience with ISOM's:
Partagas Serie D #4
San Cristobal La Fuerza

Heartpumper


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

another choice would be the Monte#3......very smooth and easy on the palette. Gotta love those Parti Shorts, but don't let the size fool you, they will put you on your can. I second the Choix Supreme......great stick, I have a box from 98 and they are wonderful. Good luck and enjoy


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Thanks for the tips. I'll be in Tokyo, so I'll probably buy 5 or 6 singles to see what I like. Then I can pick up a box or two when I get some place cheaper... I understand smokes are big $$$$ in Japan, anyone know if there are any reasonable shops within a couple hours of Tokyo?


----------



## jb- (Jul 27, 2004)

For smooth and mild, I'd say Hoyo #2. I had one the other day that was very enjoyable. Too mild for me, but since you want mild...


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

Dip 2, Hoyo de M Epi2 very smooth.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

my father really was into CAO Brazilia's too, then i introduced to my good friend Partagas.

partagas lonsdales, 898's and D4's have brought him to the darkside, i would suggest trying those.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

I had an Part 898 the other day that was to die for. 
One can never go wrong with a CoRo.


----------



## wk-mang (Oct 27, 2003)

Flavorful but smooth.... give the Uppie Super Corona a try! Similar to the Mag 46 but with smoother and more "honeyed" flavors.

Aloha,

Wade


----------



## hoyo#9 (Aug 14, 2004)

from my limited experiences maybe:

Partagas Presidente - a smooth medium bodied smoke
Punch Punch - a bit spicier and med/full bodied smoke

I was fortunate to get a fiver of each from '98 and found them to be quite excepional.


----------



## ElkTwin (Aug 14, 2004)

Check to see if the Cigar Club is still in the Westin Tokyo. They used to have a decent if small selection. Their main store is in Roppongi. There was also a really nice place off the Ginza - Le Connaisseur - that had a bar and a nice range of smokes. Best bet is to ask the congierge at your hotel. Generally they will have a recommendation.

Some of the better choices for you to try at a reasonable price are the Monte 3 or 4, the Bolivar Corona or Corona Grande, or the Partagas 898 varnished. Any one of these is almost guaranteed to delight.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2004)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> I'm taking a trip and would like to sample a few cubans. Only Habano's I've tried were a box of Punch Coronations I picked up a few years back. Not impressed, still have a few left. I prefer a smoother, more flavorful cigar like the CAO Brazilia, my favorite cigar to date. Any recommendations for some Habanas that are flavorful, but smooth?


Regular old Dominican Arturo Fuentes with a Cameroon wrapper are pretty darn good. Any good Cuban cigar is probably better this year than the previous 2 years. Look for boxes stamped 2004. I think it will be remembered as one of the best years ever for Cuban tobacco. The Cuban Montecristos are very good.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Thanks for all the great advice. I spent the last couple weeks in Tokyo and Kuala Lumpur where I found a few good places to buy cigars, thanks to advice here and another forum. I ended up buying most of the sticks recommended here and have tried about a dozen of them. So far, the H. Uppman Mag 46, Diplomaticos, Cohibas and Montecristos are my top picks. I picked up a box of Monte #4's and about 40 assorted loose sticks, so I still have a few to try. For anyone heading out in that direction, the best places I found to purchase were the Cigar Club in Tokyo, and LCDH or Havana Club in Kuala Lumpur. The Havana Club is also a great Divan, with a small selection of fine spirits and a nice atmoshere to enjoy your smokes. Thanks again for the great advice. 

GOAT LOCKER


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2004)

Like another poster said Montecristo#4 are always good and I happen to have a few boxes I am moving out. Email me.


----------



## crossbow-cl (Aug 13, 2004)

I would go with DaveC;s recommendations
but I also would add

El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supremes
SCDH El Puntas or El Morros
Bolivar Corona Gigantes or even Bolivar Belicoso Finos
Vegas Robainas - all vitolas :w 

Enjoy your trip
whereabouts are you headed for?

C


----------

